# Mattress Topeer?



## NoBite (Sep 15, 2009)

We just purchased a 2005 28-foot Prowler. Love it, except for one thing. This has a short RV-Queen sized bed. (60"x74", I believe.)The mattress is barely serviceable in comfort. We would love to add a mattress topper, possibly one with memory foam.

But, where do you find such a pad? I have googled, but nothing worthwhile so far. Does anyone have suggestions for this?


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

Kohl's has the toppers and memory  foam.  they are not cheap .....


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

We bought ours at Sam's Club.


----------



## NoBite (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

THANKS, Guys!  10-4 on the expense. We bought one years ago for our normal Queen-sized bed at home. It was some money, but a very good investment. I have not regretted the purchase for a single night since we bought it!

I am surprised to learn that stores actually stock that size. Appreciate your tips and will check out the local Kohls and Sams over lunch today.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

I don't think your finding that size in Sam's or Kohl's.  Regular size, yes.  I replaced the whole mattress with a mattress that I found in Wal-Mart.  ($388.00)  It is about 8" thick with 3" of memory foam, but my trailer takes a full Queen mattress.


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?



http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?catg=8382


----------



## JimE (Sep 16, 2009)

RE: Mattress Topeer?

I just purchased the regular sized one at Sams and it hangs over a few inches but not enough to outweigh how much better it feels. I normally pull the mattress away from the wall a couple of inches when my slide is out and it works just fine. (and I am 6'3")


----------



## NoBite (Sep 17, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

Thanks, guys. It seems to make sense to get the regular Queen size instead of trying for something custom made. We have the Tempur Pedic topper on our bed at home. Talk about expensive! But, we've had it for a number of years and I still love it. Hoping to find something at a fraction of the cost that is serviceable for the RV since we will be in the RV a fraction of the time we spend at home.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 17, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

still need to be comfortable, nothing makes a bad camping trip like a bad bed


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 17, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

We had twin beds in our old 89 Chieftain, but the previous owner opted for expensive mattresses so they were very confortable.  In our Sunset Creek, the mattress is ok, but not real good for sleeping on it for 6/7 months, so we have been using the queen size blow up (AeroBed) it was great, but just made the bed too high since we left old mattress under it.
Boss just told me that Kohl's has the 1 1/2" topper for regular queen size on sale today for $115.00 (1/2 price).  Even 1 1/2 inch would could make a big difference.  We are gonna look after we get back to Florida this fall for a topper down there.  Good luck


----------



## Domingo (Sep 17, 2009)

RE: Mattress Topeer?

Whatever happened with stuffing a burlap bagswith straw.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 18, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

Domingo that might be more comfortable than our mattress at the moment.  I just haven't had the time, energy or funds to look for another one yet.  We have a mattress store in our town so I am going to go there and price something soon.  Yea in the "olden" days we would have opted for some quilts on the ground with our jacket for a pillow. :clown:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 18, 2009)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

I know this thread is about 'mattress toppers', but we have an RV Queen size Sleep Number mattress. Heaven to sleep on.

The price of the best mattress topper would go a long way toward a Sleep Number mattress.

In this time of high fuel prices, the weight saving is good, too.  

(I've often wanted to fill it with helium just to see what Sallyberetta would look like when she pulled all the sheets and covers off to wash them!  :clown: )


----------



## Domingo (Sep 18, 2009)

RE: Mattress Topeer?

I still have the factory matress that came with the RY how ever I use my two goose down comforters. Man, I sleep like a king.


----------



## brilliantassistant (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: Mattress Topeer?

I found a memory foam rv mattress topper in the 60x75 size here: http://www.mattressinsider.com/rv-memory-foam-mattress-topper.html

I haven't decided yet if I'm going to purchase it or if I'm just going to spring for a new mattress?  This thread is about a year old.  Has anybody found any other companies that do rv toppers?


----------

